
The Beer Fingerprinting Project – how AI could create your next pint - denzil_correa
https://news.microsoft.com/europe/2017/12/05/beer-fingerprinting-project-artificial-intelligence-create-next-pint/
======
Sangermaine
Judging by most craft beer companies, the AI should just add hops, then add
double that amount of hops, then add some extra hops for flavor.

~~~
52-6F-62
_Somebody 's_ malty today

------
jerrysievert
as a microbrew drinker, no thanks - I actually enjoy being able to try new
beers, and find myself looking forward to when the taps change over and
something new and interesting comes on.

Homogenizing beer, which is what I feel this will move toward, helps bring the
macro back into micro, and not something I'm looking forward to.

as a technologist, the tech sounds like a repurposing of AI paintings, much
like the recent AI knitting (I know I'm simplifying it), which could end up
with some novel results during the initial training, but I'd still rather
enjoy the experience than drink more of the end result.

------
dpeck
Isn’t there a wine club already doing this that purchases a disproportionate
amount of ads on Reddit?

------
kevin_b_er
These algorithms can easily be trapped in local minimas and maximas because it
lacks full vision. What's most frustrating is that while it can predict or
find interesting cases overlooked by humans, it also tends to do things that
humans find stupidly obvious as wrong.

This is why it'll just create something like a bud light, because it sells so
well.

------
guskel
I doubt there is much gain to be realized here especially when factoring in
cost.

